# S = Sh?



## ronanpoirier

alitza said:
			
		

> I think the more accurate way of writing it phonetically would be:
> "ash-tep-tah-reh".


 
I was just wondering if Romanian also pronounce the "s" at the end of a syllabe as English "sh" just like Portuguese.

See ya _o/


----------



## Mallarme

No, they don't.  Romanian has a special letter for the "sh" sound -->> ş (s with a tail).  You didn't see this ş in the other post because Romanians will use the regular English keyboard and not bother with the special diacritical marks sometimes .  

"ash-tep-tah-reh" is really written *aşteptare

*See here for more information about Romanian pronunciation: 

Click Here

baftă! (= good luck)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Oh thanks. I was wondering about that. Now you just made the things clear. Thanks!


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> No, they don't. Romanian has a special letter for the "sh" sound -->> ş (s with a tail). You didn't see this ş in the other post because Romanians will use the regular English keyboard and not bother with the special diacritical marks sometimes .
> 
> "ash-tep-tah-reh" is really written *aşteptare*
> 
> See here for more information about Romanian pronunciation:
> 
> Click Here
> 
> baftă! (= good luck)


Well, it's not that we don't bother using special characters, but they don't always show on computers that don't have these characters installed. So it's clearer if you write "asteptare" than "a#teptare" , "a*teptare" or "a&teptare". I hope you see what I mean.


----------



## Mallarme

Ah yes, I see. I didn't realize that they might've been using a computer without the Romanian keyboard installed.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

